#  > GELUID FORA >  > RECORDING & BROADCAST FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  1FATP8UH3K5159596 Ford Mustang 2019 Blue 2.3L

## Plutnassantee

Ford Mustang 2019 Blue 2.3L vin: 1FATP8UH3K5159596   Lot sold for   20900  Auction:    I buy fast  Lot number: 28658375  Date of sale: 12.05.2019  Year: 2019  VIN: _1FATP8UH3K5159596_  Condition: Run and Drive  Engine: 2.3L I4 N  Mileage: 827 miles (Actual)  Seller: Avis Budget Group  Documents: CLEAR (Florida)  Location: Orlando (FL)  Estimated Retail Value:  Transmission: Automatic  Body color: Blue  Drive: Rear Wheel Drive  Fuel: Gasoline  Keys: Present  Notes: Not specified      The downside of wide front tires is a phenomenon known as tramlining. Its the tendency of the car to follow grooves in the road, sometimes pulling the vehicle in a direction you dont want to go. On a drive around Detroit, the GT350 was easily thrown off course by bumps and undulations in the road.Thats why, between the EcoBoost High Performance Package, GT Performance Package, Bullitt, Shelby GT500 and Shelby GT350, theres never been a more capable stable full of Mustangs to choose from. But the GT350, might be the most special of the bunch.Ford Mustang Shelby GT350 9KEY POINTSFord Shelby Mustang G350  *1FATP8UH3K5159596* 1FATP8UH3K5159596 Ford Mustang 2019 Blue 2.3L1FATP8UH3K5159596 Ford Mustang 2019 Blue 2.3L1FATP8UH3K5159596 Ford Mustang 2019 Blue 2.3L1FATP8UH3K5159596 Ford Mustang 2019 Blue 2.3L1FATP8UH3K5159596 Ford Mustang 2019 Blue 2.3L

----------

